# Mosquito disapointment



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Well went to the range today with my new mosquito. Only got 30 rounds through it than the slide kept jamming back. I'm using cci mini mags. Striped gun down it looked clean and well lubed but i cleaned and relubed it. Guess i'll see what happens next trip to the range.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Unfortunately, Sig doesn't even make the Mosquito. More and more 22s are being made by other companies, and then they stamp the name on the gun that is selling it. The 22 caliber 1911s are really running away with this concept.

Buckmark, Ruger and 1 or 2 others are probably the best 22s. I hope you can get yours to work, as I have seen so many negative reviews about them


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Those mosquitos tend to be pretty finicky with the ammo. Best I can say is to try several different types.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

CCI Minimags are always the best to use in a finicky 22


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm hoping it's only operator error, being i'm still new to shooting. Goin to try and get back to the range Thursday night.


----------



## Bumfighter (Apr 11, 2012)

May I ask what grain of cci mini mags you are using? I was told they use 40grain when they test fire them...i was using 36 grain cci mini mags and i was having issues here and there I went and picked up some 40grain cci mini mags but have yet to fire it with them and I didnt swap the spring in mine which is another thing they suggest you do if your having problems is put the other spring in that came with the gun and if that dosent fix it im out of suggestions


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

CCI 40 grain, and the recoil spring was changed according to a notice from sig.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

After my last trip to the range, I cleaned and lubed it all up. Off to the range this morning shot 150 rounds through it with no problems. I guess it wasn't lubed up to good. Thanks for everyone's suggestions. Beretta shot flawlessly again also.


----------



## tropicolonel99 (Jul 13, 2011)

Go to You Tube and download a video for the smoothing of the ramp(throat) of the barrel, I have several videos on it because I had a few FTE , and FTF probs , but a little time with my "Dremel", and the small wire buffer brush attachment, and lapping grease it has not given me a problem in over a Year ,and I am using CCI mini-mags too.
where the ramp , and the barrel meet the problem occurs , and the thing is to make it a smooth travel all the way to the chamber beacause of lead rounds they can jam at that point ,you will find a good tutorial on there as there are several !

Good luck ,T.C.


----------



## tropicolonel99 (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is a very good one that took care of the problem for Good.

SIg Sauer Mosquito .22lr Review, fixes, problems - YouTube


----------



## tropicolonel99 (Jul 13, 2011)

I haven't been on in awhile , but my senile brain remembered that "dondavis3" was the one other guy on here who is quite knowledgeble on these guns.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Being new to handguns, I'm not to confident if thats something i want to try. But if it acts up again I may have to try it. Thanks


----------



## Bumfighter (Apr 11, 2012)

Glad to hear you got it to shoot with out any problems this time.


----------

